# Cloudy Eye?



## agea (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi everyone what causes cloudy eye? And is it fatal? I think my diamond rhom has it. I'll try to snap a pic but he keeps moving not settled in yet only had him for a month or so


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Poor water quality, ammonia in particular. Was the tank cycled? How often are you doing water changes? If you keep good water quality then the eye will clear up.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

waste in the tank causes it
its basically poor water quality
get the water in check along with regular water changes and the cloudy eye will go away

its not fatal but it shouldnt be ignored


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Like Central said, it's probably a high nitrate level in your tank.

A series of water changes should clear it up.
(If you have any question about what is meant by "water changes" please ask... I'm not suggesting you replace all the water in your tank.)


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yes, definitely dont empty out the tank. simple water change followed by periodic maint. in the future will cure and prevent the cloudy eye problem. 
ask more q's if you have them. and certainly keep us updated on how his situation is


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Good luck bro


----------

